# Marco Reus



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Ne vogliamo parlare?Tecnica sopraffina,dribbling omicida e progressione spacca-difesa alla Kakà dei tempi d'oro.Inoltre,è probabilmente l'unico tra i suoi compagni in attacco che stasera ha sempre mantenuto il sangue freddo.
Questo si fa un'altra stagione a Dortmund per poi raggiungere i suoi amici a Monaco.


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2013)

Grande giocatore, indubbiamente. Non per niente l'hanno pagato caro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

mi ha convinto pure lui...grande giocatore


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Aprile 2013)

Tantissima roba.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2013)

Fortissimo. Stasera ha fatto un partitone dimostrando di non soffrire affatto la pressione di partite del genere in stadi come il Bernabeu


----------



## 4312 (30 Aprile 2013)

Lui a Monaco non ci va, odia il Bayern e l'ha già rifiutato.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Aprile 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Lui a Monaco non ci va, odia il Bayern e l'ha già rifiutato.



Beh, ci potrebbe sempre andare durante l'Oktoberfest.
Se si ubriaca di brutto, che ci vada Galliani e lo rapisca


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2013)

per me lo prende il Barca, non so quando ma è il giocatore perfetto per loro, lascassero perdere Neymar


----------



## rossovero (30 Aprile 2013)

Ha anche un eccellente passaggio e un ottimo tiro, se é per questo


----------



## 4312 (30 Aprile 2013)

E può giocare in tutti i ruoli d'attacco


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Sarebbe perfetto nel nostro tridente ed avrebbe massima libertà d'espressione,agendo anche sulla trequarti.Ma per prenderlo dovremmo ricavare dalle cessioni 2-3 mld d'euro.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe perfetto nel nostro tridente ed avrebbe massima libertà d'espressione,agendo anche sulla trequarti.Ma per prenderlo dovremmo ricavare dalle cessioni 2-3 mld d'euro.....



si sarebbe fantastico comunque perchè è un grandissimo giocatore ma secondo me al milan insieme a balo e elsha manca un giocatore più simili alle caratteristiche di gotze un giocatore che possa ispirare gli attaccanti, reus è uno che preferisce l'azione individuale piuttosto che verticalizzare per le punte anche se nelle sue corde ha anche questo..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Giocatore fantastico, sa fare tutto... gol, assist, dribbling. 

Il Dortmund l'ha preso a una cifra non esagerata, visto che ora vale almeno il doppio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

Bel giocatore, ci toccherà guardarlo in altre squadre, l'hanno ricomprato a 17 milioni figuriamoci ora a quanto lo vendono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Il Borussia è stata una squadra capace di arrivare in finale di Champions League e non per caso, non deve privarsi dei suoi gioielli. Gotze ormai è andato ma non dovranno fare l'errore di cedere anche Lewandoski(a meno che non sia ceduto anche lui, ancora non ho capito), dovranno tenere Reus e rimpiazzare per bene Mario.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me è lui quello forte, non Gotze.

Cioé, Gotze è una bomba, ma sto qua è ancora più forte.

Leggevo, su ES mi pare, che via Gotze, il BVB si prende Draxler o Eriksen..... altro che bilancio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui quello forte, non Gotze.
> 
> Cioé, Gotze è una bomba, ma sto qua è ancora più forte.
> 
> Leggevo, su ES mi pare, che via Gotze, il BVB si prende Draxler o Eriksen..... altro che bilancio.


Avrebbe senso, non devono smobilitare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui quello forte, non Gotze.
> 
> Cioé, Gotze è una bomba, ma sto qua è ancora più forte.
> 
> Leggevo, su ES mi pare, che via Gotze, il BVB si prende Draxler o Eriksen..... altro che bilancio.


Il Borussia incassa meno di noi, ma loro non danno 3.5 milioni a Pazzini, 4 a Mexes, 3 a Muntari, 5 a Robinho ecc ecc.....

Ah, e fanno 80.000 spettatori di media a partita...


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui quello forte, non Gotze.
> 
> Cioé, Gotze è una bomba, ma sto qua è ancora più forte.
> 
> Leggevo, su ES mi pare, che via Gotze, il BVB si prende Draxler o Eriksen..... altro che bilancio.



Magari Draxler


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Borussia incassa meno di noi, ma loro non danno 3.5 milioni a Pazzini, 4 a Mexes, 3 a Muntari, 5 a Robinho ecc ecc.....
> 
> Ah, e fanno 80.000 spettatori di media a partita...



mica hanno galliani come dirigente che regala a destra e a sinistra stipendi da capogiro


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui quello forte, non Gotze.
> 
> Cioé, Gotze è una bomba, ma sto qua è ancora più forte.
> 
> Leggevo, su ES mi pare, che via Gotze, il BVB si prende Draxler o Eriksen..... altro che bilancio.



Reus è più appariscente,ma Gotze ha più talento,secondo me.
Se fossi in loro prenderei Draxler,visto che potrebbe fare più ruoli nel modulo del Borussia.


----------



## jaws (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Borussia incassa meno di noi, ma loro non danno 3.5 milioni a Pazzini, 4 a Mexes, 3 a Muntari, 5 a Robinho ecc ecc.....
> 
> Ah, e fanno 80.000 spettatori di media a partita...



Se vincono la champions dovranno per forza alzare gli stipendi a molti giocatori, altrimenti ci sarà la smobilitazione


----------



## peppe75 (25 Maggio 2013)

io voglio che oggi galliani e max vedono con attenzione questo giocatore...è da prendere assolutamente!!!!


----------



## 2515 (25 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Reus è più appariscente,ma Gotze ha più talento,secondo me.
> Se fossi in loro prenderei Draxler,visto che potrebbe fare più ruoli nel modulo del Borussia.



Reus è meglio di Gotze, specie dal punto di vista fisico, nel campionato italiano Reus sarebbe molto più adatto ad esempio. Ma francamente Reus lo adoro come gioca, nel ritorno col Real ha fatto tutto da solo e i compagni si sono mangiati l'inverosimile, ha servito assist eccelsi, ha dribbling, tecnica, visione di gioco, corre come un indemoniato su e giù per il campo.. Sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Maggio 2013)

Gotze e Reus sono due ruoli diversi, Reus può giocare come prima punta, è un vero e proprio attaccante. Non saprei dire chi dei due sia meglio, forse Reus in questo momento sa essere più decisivo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Illegale

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Borussia incassa meno di noi, ma loro non danno 3.5 milioni a Pazzini, 4 a Mexes, 3 a Muntari, 5 a Robinho ecc ecc.....
> 
> Ah, e fanno 80.000 spettatori di media a partita...



E tra 3 anni tornano da dove sono venuti


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Reus è meglio di Gotze, specie dal punto di vista fisico, nel campionato italiano Reus sarebbe molto più adatto ad esempio. Ma francamente Reus lo adoro come gioca, nel ritorno col Real ha fatto tutto da solo e i compagni si sono mangiati l'inverosimile, ha servito assist eccelsi, ha dribbling, tecnica, visione di gioco, corre come un indemoniato su e giù per il campo.. Sarebbe l'ideale.



Sono d'accordo sull'efficacia,ma il fatto è che sono proprio due giocatori diversi.Gotze è un "genio",un inventore di gioco,mentre Reus è un incursore che spacca le difese.Detto questo,pagherei qualunque cifra per vederli al Milan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo sull'efficacia,ma il fatto è che sono proprio due giocatori diversi.Gotze è un "genio",un inventore di gioco,mentre Reus è un incursore che spacca le difese.Detto questo,pagherei qualunque cifra per vederli al Milan.



gotze è più forte, ha un altra classe, un potenziale fenomeno che può ancora migliorare, reus è già un giocatore bello e fatto che come hai detto tu spacca le difese avversarie perchè ha sia tecnica che velocità ma gotze ha un futuro più promettente, sono due giocatori diversi, reus più punta gotze più trequartista


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Illegale
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



cioè?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> cioè?



Se sbagliano 2 acquisti son rovinati


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

nonostante la sconfitta, una gran partita di reus.


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se sbagliano 2 acquisti son rovinati



Si meglio Galliani a costruire le squadre come no


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si meglio Galliani a costruire le squadre come no



Non capisco cosa c'entri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2013)

Reus è più goleador di Goetze. Fatto sta che Reus secondo me è più versatile, lo puoi schierare in diverse zone del campo (trequartista, ala destra o sinistra, centravanti), Goetze invece è proprio un trequartista e se lo posizioni sulla fascia ha un rendimento peggiore.

Il ruolo migliore comunque per Reus è quello di seconda punta.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2013)

Forte è forte, non a caso l'hanno pagato parecchio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forte è forte, non a caso l'hanno pagato parecchio.



mbe 17 mil vedendo le cifre che girano nel calciomercato non ritengo sia troppo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

ennesima dimostrazione del fatto che non occorrono necessariamente i bison dollari per acquistare grandi giocatori.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

F-E-N-O-M-E-N-O   
Spero prenda a calci per una settimana intera l'armeno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Aprile 2014)

Non lo si scopre certo questa sera


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Che giocatore. Lo metto nella mia formazione ideale. L'assist a Mikhtaryan cantava.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

grandissimo giocatore, ma preferisco Gotze


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Agosto 2014)

Lo adoro!E' uno dei giocatori che più preferisco in tutto il pianeta.
Un grande!Su alcuni movimenti,tipo far spesso finta di tirare e poi allargarsi sull'esterno mi ricorda molto Sheva..
Che giocatore sto Marco Reus...Sarebbe un sogno vederlo al Milan!
Umile,fortissimo e serio come professionista e persona.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lo adoro!E' uno dei giocatori che più preferisco in tutto il pianeta.
> Un grande!Su alcuni movimenti,tipo far spesso finta di tirare e poi allargarsi sull'estero mi ricorda molto Sheva..
> Che giocatore sto Marco Reus...Sarebbe un sogno vederlo al Milan!
> Umile,fortissimo e serio come professionista e persona.



Assolutamente, un gran giocatore, fa parte del gruppo di grandi campioni secondi solo a Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2014)

Pensate come fosse messa male la Germania in questi ultimi mondiali.
Ha vinto strameritatamente nonostante avesse fuori per infortunio quello che reputo di gran lunga il più forte giocatore tedesco.
Io stravedo per lui, non capisco come mai nessuna squadra sia pronta a fare follie per averlo nelle proprie fila.
Eppure in questi ultimi anni ha dimostrato di essere devastante anche contro avversari come Bayern e Real.


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Agosto 2014)

Il MUFC è la squadra che più avrebbe bisogno di uno come lui


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2014)

Super gol con il Gala,speriamo sia finalmente guarito.


----------

